# Flounder Fillets (Wild Fork)



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2022)

*Flounder Fillets (Wild Fork)*​


I figured I’d give a pack of these Flounder a try.
First I put my Fish Breader on the job—Great Job!!
This time I used one little box of “Jiffy Cornbread Mix” & CBP, and Garlic Powder, with Beaten Egg.

Then preheat to 390°, and after spraying a little Avocado oil, we’re ready to go.
So into the Ninja, set on Air Fry.
Cooked for 8 minutes.
Then flip them for another 10 minutes, until it starts to darken just a bit.

Now it’s time to plate, along with the Sweet Tater Fries, which rode along for the last 10 minutes in the Fryer.

Not shown was the Frank’s Hot Sauce I squirted on the Flounder, or the Kraft Sandwich Spread I used as Tartar Sauce for the Fish.

All tasted Very Good.

Thanks for viewing,

Bear


Wild Fork Flounder Fillets:








Skinless Fillets:







Breaded:







Ninja Made Flounder & Sweet Tater Fries:







Bear's Supper:


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 13, 2022)

Those are great looking fillets Bear.  Fries in the Ninja are the best!  I did some Lamb chops in mine yesterday that came out good.  Been so hot I do most of my cooking in it lately.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks great Bear , and the jiffy cornbread mix sounds good as a batter/breading

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 13, 2022)

Yup looks great and will have to try the Jiffy breading. Nice work Bear.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2022)

_Looks fantastic!
What did you think of the quality of the fish compared to locally bought?
Al_


----------



## clifish (Aug 13, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> _Looks fantastic!
> What did you think of the quality of the fish compared to locally bought?
> Al_


I would be curious about that too Al,  Flounder is caught all around me so I can always get it fresh.  Not sure in the middle of PA where Bear is would it be easy to find fresh.

Bear,  where did you find avocado oil in a spray?  or did you just fill a spray bottle with some?

BTW  great looking meal in every way.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 13, 2022)

I love, love, love me some flounder Bear. Those look perfectly cooked my friend. I'm still trying to find one of those breading machines though. They are pretty hard to find   

Robert


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 13, 2022)

Great meal John and it's hard to beat fish and sweet tater fries! You and that Ninja working  

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm still trying to find one of those breading machines though. They are pretty hard to find
> 
> Robert


You can find lots of different models out there. Its just finding one that works well is the hard part!   

Great looking meal Bear. Always got the ninja turning out good eats. The Ninja company should just have a link on their site to your cooks on here using the ninja. 
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 13, 2022)

That looks so good! Can't say I have ever had Flounder. Living in Kansas our choice of seafood is limited and almost always frozen. I had the Cod diner at Cracker Barrel yesterday, it was pretty good. But yours looks even better Bear. I've got to say the corn meal breading is hands down my favorite, especially on catfish.
Thanks once again for another fine cook Bear.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice Bear.

I do flounder in the Ninja quite a bit,it's my favorite to do in it.


----------



## tbern (Aug 13, 2022)

amazing looking meal, looks so delicious!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 13, 2022)

We love fried fish and flounder is the best tasting fish swimming along our coast, though some may argue that point. Excellent...


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 13, 2022)

Great looking cook Bear! I used to use Kraft Sanny Spread years ago in place of tarter sauce, the stuff is great, now I just make my own. I'd squeeze a little lemon on those fillets and be going to town, nice work! RAY


----------



## mike243 (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks great, Old Bay has a hot sauce out now that's not really hot to me but has a great flavor, try it if you get a chance


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those are great looking fillets Bear.  Fries in the Ninja are the best!  I did some Lamb chops in mine yesterday that came out good.  Been so hot I do most of my cooking in it lately.


Thank You Brian!!
Yup---It doesn't heat the house up a bit---Love It !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Bear , and the jiffy cornbread mix sounds good as a batter/breading
> 
> David


Thank You David!!
The last time I used Zatarins, and I didn't like it at all.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yup looks great and will have to try the Jiffy breading. Nice work Bear.


Thank You Edge!!
And For the Like.

Bear



SmokinAl said:


> _Looks fantastic!
> What did you think of the quality of the fish compared to locally bought?
> Al_


Thank You Al !!
It was good, but not worth the price. I think this is the only one, so far that I won't be getting from Wild Fork. "Giant" is as good, but for less $$$.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 14, 2022)

That's a great looking plate there John . Damn that Ninja does a fantastic job on breaded fillets . Have to look at one if my 360 buys the farm .


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hard to beat a good batch of fish and chips! Looks great John.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> I would be curious about that too Al,  Flounder is caught all around me so I can always get it fresh.  Not sure in the middle of PA where Bear is would it be easy to find fresh.
> 
> Bear,  where did you find avocado oil in a spray?  or did you just fill a spray bottle with some?
> 
> BTW  great looking meal in every way.


Thank You Cliff!!
These were frozen fillets from Wild Fork.
And I filled a sprayer that I used to use with Olive Oil.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



tx smoker said:


> I love, love, love me some flounder Bear. Those look perfectly cooked my friend. I'm still trying to find one of those breading machines though. They are pretty hard to find
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert !!
Yup, I lucked out---I got My breading machine almost 54 years ago, and she still works Perfectly. Still looks Great too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 14, 2022)

Love me some flounder. That looks great. How did you like Wild Fork's fish?

We have never bought seafood from Wild Fork. We have a merchant that comes around the area every 4-6 weeks. They are tied in with a commercial operation along the gulf coast. Some is fresh. Others frozen. Had some really good cobia and triggerfish last couple weeks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Great meal John and it's hard to beat fish and sweet tater fries! You and that Ninja working
> 
> Keith


Thank You Keith!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



JLeonard said:


> You can find lots of different models out there. Its just finding one that works well is the hard part!
> 
> Great looking meal Bear. Always got the ninja turning out good eats. The Ninja company should just have a link on their site to your cooks on here using the ninja.
> Jim


Thank You Jim!!
I think some of my instructions are better than theirs are. 
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 15, 2022)

Those flounder filets look great! Yummy


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 15, 2022)

Great looking meal, John.  Flounder is one of my favorite fish.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks tasty bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> That looks so good! Can't say I have ever had Flounder. Living in Kansas our choice of seafood is limited and almost always frozen. I had the Cod diner at Cracker Barrel yesterday, it was pretty good. But yours looks even better Bear. I've got to say the corn meal breading is hands down my favorite, especially on catfish.
> Thanks once again for another fine cook Bear.



Thank You Colin!!
Catfish are actually my Favorite, but Flounder is my favorite Ocean fish.
And if I make nice fillets, I try to use a good breading like this was.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Nice Bear.
> 
> I do flounder in the Ninja quite a bit,it's my favorite to do in it.


Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 15, 2022)

John,
That plate of flounder and sweet tater fries is classic.  

Stu


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> amazing looking meal, looks so delicious!!


Thank You Tbern!!
And for the Like.

Bear



GonnaSmoke said:


> We love fried fish and flounder is the best tasting fish swimming along our coast, though some may argue that point. Excellent...


Thank You Charles!
I agree with Flounder being the best I've had from the Ocean.
However I like Catfish & most Freshwater Panfish best.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Great looking cook Bear! I used to use Kraft Sanny Spread years ago in place of tarter sauce, the stuff is great, now I just make my own. I'd squeeze a little lemon on those fillets and be going to town, nice work! RAY


Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


mike243 said:


> Looks great, Old Bay has a hot sauce out now that's not really hot to me but has a great flavor, try it if you get a chance


Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Tip. I immediately ordered a bottle of Old Bay Hot Sauce, in fact it was just delivered  5 minutes ago.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 16, 2022)

Man..  That looks perfect Bear... 

So I'm wondering (out loud) how the Corn Bread would work out the ''Unhealthy Way'' ...  Fried in a skillet ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great looking plate there John . Damn that Ninja does a fantastic job on breaded fillets . Have to look at one if my 360 buys the farm .


Thank You Rich!!
Yup---This thing Rocks!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



jcam222 said:


> Hard to beat a good batch of fish and chips! Looks great John.


Thank You Jeff!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Love me some flounder. That looks great. How did you like Wild Fork's fish?
> 
> We have never bought seafood from Wild Fork. We have a merchant that comes around the area every 4-6 weeks. They are tied in with a commercial operation along the gulf coast. Some is fresh. Others frozen. Had some really good cobia and triggerfish last couple weeks.



Thank You Mark!
The Flounder was Fine, but too expensive, compared to other frozen fish in my local stores.
BTW: You mentioned "Triggerfish". Are there different kinds of Triggerfish?
The reason I ask, is back in the 60s, we were on a big Party Boat, and my Dad entered the pool for biggest fish. He caught the biggest (Heaviest) fish, but they said it had to be edible, and hisTriggerfish wasn't edible. So Dad's didn't count, and the second heaviest fish won the prize. The winning fish was an Eel.
Then when we got home, we looked up "Triggerfish", and it said, "When prepared properly tastes like Lobster Tail".

Bear


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 17, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Mark!
> The Flounder was Fine, but too expensive, compared to other frozen fish in my local stores.
> BTW: You mentioned "Triggerfish". Are there different kinds of Triggerfish?
> The reason I ask, is back in the 60s, we were on a big Party Boat, and my Dad entered the pool for biggest fish. He caught the biggest (Heaviest) fish, but they said it had to be edible, and hisTriggerfish wasn't edible. So Dad's didn't count, and the second heaviest fish won the prize. The winning fish was an Eel.
> ...


Bear,

To be honest I am don't know if there are different kinds. We had it once dinner when on gulf coast and this outfit sells it regularly. I think it is good, but I wouldn't call it comparable to lobster tail. We cook it on the griddle with seasonings, not breaded. Firmer than tilapia.

PS ... just did a search and some species of triggerfish are not edible (Titan Triggerfish) but others are such as Grey Triggerfish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Bear,
> 
> To be honest I am don't know if there are different kinds. We had it once dinner when on gulf coast and this outfit sells it regularly. I think it is good, but I wouldn't call it comparable to lobster tail. We cook it on the griddle with seasonings, not breaded. Firmer than tilapia.
> 
> PS ... just did a search and some species of triggerfish are not edible (Titan Triggerfish) but others are such as Grey Triggerfish.


They didn't specify. I think they just called it "Triggerfish".
So maybe the first one they found in their fish book was the bad one, so they figured they were all bad. I know My Dad wasn't happy---It was $60 something that he didn't win, and that was a lot of $$ to him in those days!!
It's easy for me to remember, because that was the only time I ever went Sea Fishing off the Jersey Coast.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> Those flounder filets look great! Yummy


Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Aug 18, 2022)

Yum!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 18, 2022)

Very nice John! Flounder is some great tasting fish. You did a great job!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't know how I missed this last week, but looks delicious John.  Great breading too, your "Machine" is on top of it's game, lol.  Great meal once again.  I've only scratched the surface using my Ninja.  Hoping to increase usage very soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty bear


Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear



GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking meal, John.  Flounder is one of my favorite fish.
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!
My favorite Ocean Fish!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 18, 2022)

Awesome! I have some fillets in the deep freeze I need to pull out!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> John,
> That plate of flounder and sweet tater fries is classic.
> 
> Stu


Thank You Stu!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



JckDanls 07 said:


> Man..  That looks perfect Bear...
> 
> So I'm wondering (out loud) how the Corn Bread would work out the ''Unhealthy Way'' ...  Fried in a skillet ?


Thank You Keith!!
That would be Great Too, as long as it doesn't burn.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2022)

idahopz said:


> Yum!


Thank You Pete!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Very nice John! Flounder is some great tasting fish. You did a great job!



Thank You Steve!!
It was very tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> I don't know how I missed this last week, but looks delicious John.  Great breading too, your "Machine" is on top of it's game, lol.  Great meal once again.  I've only scratched the surface using my Ninja.  Hoping to increase usage very soon.


Thank You Mike!!
Lately we've been introducing The Ninja to the "Wild Fork" Team.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome! I have some fillets in the deep freeze I need to pull out!


Thank You Jed!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

